# track comparison



## Roylynn (May 28, 2014)

I'm getting ready to make a major investment in track. I already have some Aristo (brass, 332). Piko says they are compatible, but the Family Garden Trains site says "However PIko's rails are shapped differently from the other products on this page so you can't just plug pieces together." Which is correct?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Both are.....
Welcome to G $cale.
The foot is concave and the web thicker, but it has been suggested by a clever modeler that they can be joined, most likely with rail clamps.

John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I use split jaw rail clamps succesfully to join Piko to Aristo. Please note the removal of the stock slip on connectors is easy with Aristo (unscrew) and more of a challenge with Piko/LGB / any track with a tab at 90 degrees to the joiner on the rear which slips into a slot. I suggest destructive removal with plyers bend first one side out then the other side out and away to open the clamp, then push the rail back and take out the stock slider. Slide rail back and use the Split Jaw. Note: by doing this you aviod (hopefully) breaking the tie to rail clips nearest the sliding joiner which can happen if you twist the stock joiner. Good luck

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Piko rail is identical to LGB. It is the Bachmann rail that is concave on the bottom.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I use Piko switches and Aristo Craft brass USA track. The 2 types connect without issue. I did replace the Piko rail joiners with Aristo ones so I could screw in at least one end of the joiner. Then I soldered jumpers at each
rail connection.


----------

